

Google’s Google+ Account Culling - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/8369/products/google%e2%80%99s-google-account-culling

======
sixtofour
I would really prefer to be able to control my identity. Ironic that a product
built on the internet, a medium that allows great flexibility in identity, is
prohibiting that very freedom.

------
warmfuzzykitten
Facebook does exactly the same thing. Not sure what the fuss is about. If you
want to role play - pretend to be somebody or something else and post in
disguise - do it somewhere else.

